# Overclocking amd x2 260 3.2ghz



## Bodhisatwa (May 14, 2012)

I have amd x2 260 3.2ghz cpu. .gigabyte ma78lmts2p mobo. .6670 1gb ddr5. .4gb ddr3 ram. . .iball lpe 223-400 psu. .                                       
I was overclocking my processor. . .could overclock it to only 3.4ghz. .then when I overclockd it to 3.5ghz and i was running the computer. .it was showing that windows is corrupt. . and windows was nt loading. .   
When i set my cpu to 3.2ghz,it was normal again and everythng was fine. . .windows 7 was loading good. .  

What could be he problem? 
Cant i oc it to more than 3.4ghz?   
Pls help guys. .


----------



## Cilus (May 14, 2012)

How did you overclock the CPU? I guess you have increased the Core clock frequency to over 200 Mhz. Now base clock frequency controls the speed of all the components like Ram speed, PCI-E bus speed, Hyper Transport speed and if you increase that one, the speed of all the above mentioned components will be increased.
But I think the PSu might be the culprit as it might not be able to provide enough power while CPU running > 3.4 GHz speed.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 14, 2012)

I increased it to around 210mhz. .i decreasd the ram memry multiplier. .if i change my psu ,wil i b able to oc to around 3.6-3.8ghz?


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2012)

^^ you'll need a new cooler or at least some proper TIM. bundled TIM is absolute crap. can't keep temp at check even when running at stock speed.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 15, 2012)

Tim means psu?    
I am buying a case fan. .
i may buy a new psu..then wil i b able to oc to around 3.6ghz??
pls tel me the appropriate procedure to oc my processor in the bios. .


----------



## Cilus (May 15, 2012)

TIM is not psu, it is thermal paste which we need to apply over the CPU and after that we place the heatsink over it. The quality of TM needs tobe from some good company like Cooler Master Thermal Fusion, Artic Sliver 5 or Artic MX2 etc. Also very small amount needs to be applied. Most importantly, you need a standard after market cooler if you wanna do a stable overclock around 3.8 to 4 GHz.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 15, 2012)

Bt m cnfusd. . .if there is prob wid d tm or cooler, den why would it say dat windws is corupt?!. .it should b nt runing at al. . . 
Whats d cheapest good tm ?how cn i apply it?pls tel the procedure. .


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2012)

^^ windows corrupt message is there because windows is not able to cope up with the CPU speed you have set on bios - it could be due to overheat / not enough cpu vcore / mismatched OC setting etc.

To ensure you don't face these issues get a good after market cooler and a PSu.

for good TiM you can opt for CM thermal fusion 400 @ 500 bucks but if you get a cooler like CM Hyper TX3 ( enough for Ocing a dual core cpu ) you will get good quality of TiM free with it.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 16, 2012)

Whats d cost of this cooler?
btw cant i oc wid the stock cooler,a new thermal paste and psu?
pls tel me what i need to do in the bios to oc properly. .


----------



## avinandan012 (May 16, 2012)

first state your budget for PSU,TIM & cooler


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 16, 2012)

i wil use the stock cooler. .wil buy tim frm local shop. .and my budget for psu can be 1.5-1.7k though i know that corsair cx430v2 would b best fr me. . .
but i think there was some problem with my overclocking in the bios,dats why the cmptr was nt booting. .

you can also suggest a good,cheap tim. .


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2012)

Increase the PSu budget to 2.1k and get Corsair VS450.

CM Hyper TX3 costs 1.3k but this also comes with good TiM which is enough to use for 5-6 times which makes this a excellent VFM cpu cooler for a dual core cpu.

For cheap TiM look for AS5 ( around 350 bucks ) but this is electro conductive so you better use CM TF400 to be on safe side.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 17, 2012)

thanks topgear. .please tel me the overclocking procedure fr my cpu in bios. .


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2012)

the procedure is same you have used t OC the cpu to 3.4 Ghz though you can exeriemnt with many the things but first the most important thing : did you get the new PSu ?


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Jun 3, 2012)

Ocd to 3.82 ghz . . . increased performance!


----------

